# Wisonsin Zenith L63 Series Carburetor



## peachfuzz

Can anyone out there tell me how to set the spring on the float in a Zenith L63 series carburetor? I pulled it apart a month ago, got the rebuild kit, and just totally forgot how the spring was set on the float before I took it apart. The manual doesn't detail how to orient the ends. Is it supposed to push down on the float or push up? Thanks in advance,

>pf<


----------



## guest2

From the diagram on pg2 of the zenith carb section in the TRA-10D/TR-10D manual it looks as if both "ears" of the spring face upward.


----------



## peachfuzz

I'll give that a try and see if it makes any sense. Thanks,

>pf<


----------



## guest2

pf

Let me know how you make out. I guess I could open a carb and take a look.


----------



## peachfuzz

I looked at my Tecumseh tech book which is much more detailed, and in those carbs the spring applies force upward on the float - so I guess it only makes sense to try to configure the Zenith to do the same thing. I think it makes sense - if the spring were forcing the float down, I think the engine would flood out. I think the purpose of the spring is to counter the actual weight of the float, allowing the true liquid level to determine the float's position based on the float setting specification. It is the liquid level in the bowl that is critical and determines how the engine will run at high speed and how it will idle. 

I'll let you know how I make out. Thanks for your help,

>pf<


----------

